# Cheapest price on spintech exhaust?



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

Where's the cheapest place to purchase a Spintech exhaust? 

Cuz i bought mine through MarylandSpeed and i think i found it cheaper some where else.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Spent a week looking for mine and MarylandSpeed was the cheapest or tied for cheapest. I found out later that MarylandSpeed is legit, BUT they take a month or more to get to you. I would trade the missing 2 weeks for the savings of $100 or so that I got by going with them.  I got the itch to mod dangit!!!


----------

